# 4 Gear Cars



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering what kind of silicone tires and sizes to use on these cars.
Thanks


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have ordered them from Road Race Replicas. That was for my nicer 4 gear cars. 

For my not as nice 4 gears it is possible to stretch the old white silicone tires onto these wheels.

Old Blue


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom Hiester, www dot xp77 dot com slash hiester . thmcho at comcast dot net . makes real nice cow tires too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe at Nastalga Hobbies has a wide selection . He's in Scotch Plains NJ. He has wide and narrow and short or tall side walls. Really good and true too.

I have em on all mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

got a number or web address for Nostalgia Hobbies ?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

http://njhobby.net/


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Use the full width dragster rim, or trim the step off the specialty rim. 

Install either of these PVT offerings (depending on your need); dragster tire, or the FULL width specialty tire.

Accept no substitutions!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rolls said:


> http://njhobby.net/


Thank you Rolls !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bill, I am going to Penn Valley Hobbies tomorrow as they are close. I have always liked their silicon slip on tires. they even started making smaller inside diameters on the large 4-gear tires at my suggestion. I have found Tom Hiesters tires to be at least equal.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

My bias for Penn Valley Hobbie's slip on tires is well documented here...:thumbsup:

For stock applications, I just buzz the sharp inside edge off with some 220 to roll the top of the side wall. Then I drag it across the contact patch to insure a parallel surface. DEE YOO ENN done!

I'd scout out those Four Gear rims first. Make sure they're seated up properly... close to the chassis...and that they arent wobblers. Once installed you wont ever want another tire for the four gear.

Additional note: Check the pick up shoes and make sure you have enough toe up on the contact patch. The four gear likes to plow the shoes.

PVT only provides the full width Specialty tire. Chuck the step rim up at low speed and use a hobby knife to cut the "cheat shoulder" away. Remember to leave the back lip. It only takes minutes to convert the Specialties to Drag width.

I have a "moobie" some where.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cleaned Penn Valley Hobby Center out of tires for the 4-gear and joeskylark was headed there right after me. OK, they did say there were more in the basement when I left. I hopoe joe got what he wanted. Bill, nice explanation of how to remove huge shoulder on the Specialty rims. fortunately, I have dozens, having bought bulk mnay times from tubtrack on the *Bay.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

alpink said:


> Bill, I am going to Penn Valley Hobbies tomorrow as they are close. I have always liked their silicon slip on tires. they even started making smaller inside diameters on the large 4-gear tires at my suggestion. I have found Tom Hiesters tires to be at least equal.


 WHere is this Penn Valley Hobbies located ?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

837 West Main Street
Lansdale, PA 19446
(215) 855-1268
(215) 368-0770
FAX215) 855-3976

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thunderbolt, I am confused you used to have your location as Philadelphia and recently changed it to Butler, which I think I have been to, some what north of Pittsburgh. what's up?


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

alpink said:


> thunderbolt, I am confused you used to have your location as Philadelphia and recently changed it to Butler, which I think I have been to, some what north of Pittsburgh. what's up?


Nothing really, I used to live there ( Philly) but the last few years spent so much time here that I moved. Made things easier for me. If your nearby lets hook up and do some racin' !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am in Norristown, near Valley Forge, just outside of Philadelphia. which is why I responded to you quickly when you first posted about 4-gears and still had Philadelphia as your location, so, you just recently moved? I drag race and have for decades in the Philadelphia-NJ-MD area. I did attend a HODRA nationals in Butler 2002 and was promptly banned from the next one.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

You were Banned ? What on earth for? Oh never mind, but hey I'm still interested in those cars and traveling is not out of the question for me. I moved here awhile ago because I was spending so much time here , I just never got around to updating my location on here. Another guy on here was trying to tell me where the nearest NTB was located so I could get one of those drag sets and it was in N.J. near Philly. I was able to get one in Pittsburgh and took it traveling with me, keeps me busy in the hotel at night, LOL
In fact there is a new place to race not far from where I live now and Gongonzo asked me where in Butler I live because evidently there is another place to race nearby. If you travel this way LMK and we'll go racing !


----------

